# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Albana Mëlyshi Lifschin

## Administrator1

*Çukitje ne dritare*

Nje zog i vogel çukiti ne dritare
E mora ne pellembe e mrekulluar fare
e mbeshteta ne faqe,
e ushqeva ne duar..
"Ika, tha papritur
se kam shume per te fluturuar.."
Stinen tjeter per çudi
U kthye perseri
Çuk-çuk, çuk-çuk
"Si ti, qe atehere
S'me ka perkedhelur njeri.."
"Zog i dashur.. - thashe
S'te perkedhel dot me,
edhe po te dua
Nuk i sheh duart e mija,
ende ne fasho nga çukitjet e tua?

B.T

----------


## Administrator1

*Tradhëtisht*

Më the se kishe mbetur
Pa gjysmën tënde..
Ta zgjata dorën
bujarisht
Ndërsa unë shijoja
miqesinë me ëndje
Ti shkiste tutje
Tradhëtisht.. 

B.T.

----------


## Administrator1

*Lere pluhurin e harreses te bjere..*

Ndjenjat kapertheheshin ne germa te zeza, te kuqe 
zvariteshin ne shenja pafundsie nenkuptimesh 
ne kotesira enderimesh qe beheshin pluhur 
ne ardhje agimesh 
Keta ishim ne, dy te panjohur qe misteri i panjohjes 
deshira, tundime na ngacmonte 
etje e pafund per te thurur rrjeta merimangash
neteve pa gjume
Ndaj lere pluhurin e harreses te bjere..
Mos u pendo qe se kaperceve muzgun
e as agimin, per te bere "trimin" 
Qe permes ekranit duart s'i kalove dot, mos u pendo
Me mire keshtu, pa dhimbje, pa lot.
Lere pluhurin e hareses te bjere
te mbuloje germat kembeshtrembra
dhe merimangen me rrjeten e saj kacavirese 
qe nuk mundi te na zinte, te na mbyste
lere edhe ate, te çjerre, 
poshte te bjere. 

B.T.

----------


## Administrator1

*E shkuara*

Mos e kerko vehten tende
ne poezine time, se nuk je me,
veç hija e se shkuares ka mbetur, 
mbase dhe per pak do te mbese
derisa koha ta tresë..
Mos e gjurmo vehten tende 
ne vargjet e mija, 
fantazma po iken, po shket
zemra ka vdekur qekuri, 
goja per te folur, më s' flet

B.T.

----------


## Administrator1

*TI që..*

Ti qe me hodhe e perdrodhe 
qe me shtype, me shtrydhe
me bere te mos fle,
hije, shpirt, a dreq ç'je ?
me shkatrove gjumin
me more naten 
si fantazem me ndoqe 
ne endera me dogje,
e pastaj me shtyve 
piper hedhur syve: 
Se sheh kush jam
si mund te te dua, 
as une s'jam per ty
as ti s'je per mua!
Tani te shoh si qan me lot, 
Se zemren nga mendja
S'e shkule dot, 
se edhe une me mendjen jam,
zemren e koracova 
e bera kurban, 
tani s'me kthen dot tek ty, 
se s'kam me zemer 
dhe s'kam me as sy! 

B.T.

----------


## Administrator1

*Kokëfortësi*

Sa e çudiçme je moj aman,
pse behesh si femije, 
me zor do te te thote tjetri:
Te kam xhan?!
Kjo çfare kerkon ti, 
Nuk eshte dashuri
Lot mos derdh kot
eshte kokefortesi
per ate qe s'arrin dot
Kokeforte, sederlënduar
Pse s'shikon ate që te do
Po per nje tjeter 
Kot se koti vuan? 


B.T.

----------


## Administrator1

*E Vetme nje mengjes*

Dhe ja si vjen puna 
te ngrihesh nje mengjes 
e te mos shohesh askend 
qe te prese zgjimin tend..
As arome kafe perreth
qe te hap syte dhe arome cigare jo e jo 
Ne net s'gjen as nje "miremengjes "
nga ata qe mengjesin dite e kane
veç lajme te vjeteruara gjen
nga ato te nates se shkuar..
Ku iken te gjithe keshtu ?
Si kaq papritur vetem te lane..
Te harruan, vaten , shkuan, 
Nje fjale s'te thane
Terheq kembet ne kuzhine 
ve kafene qe ta pish 
e vetme e helmohesh 
Do kete edhe dite 
kur do jesh vetem ne jete 
Eh, e dashur do mesohesh..! 

B.T.

----------


## Tirana

> *Çukitje ne dritare*
> 
> Nje zog i vogel çukiti ne dritare
> E mora ne pellembe e mrekulluar fare
> e mbeshteta ne faqe,
> e ushqeva ne duar..
> "Ika, tha papritur
> se kam shume per te fluturuar.."
> Stinen tjeter per çudi
> ...


Urime per poezit Administrator1 ! Poezit qe ke hedhur Ishin verte te mrekullushme por kjo qe citove me peqeu me shume . 

Te uroj  te na sjellesh krijime te reja .

Tirana

----------


## Administrator1

*Buqete lulesh ne te gdhire*

Ajo buqete lulesh e jotja
Nora pese te mengjesit
Miresine time duke lavderuar
Me tregoi padashje
Se ate nate,
Ah, pikerisht ate nate e dashur,
me kishe tradhetuar!

B.T.

----------


## Administrator1

*Për ELDËN*

Një shall të hollë mbi sy do të hedh,
një shall të zi
Flokët e gjata nën kapuç do mbledh, 
do ti fsheh nga ti
këpucët me taka tutje do ti flak
të mos i gjej njeri
me rripa lëkure këmbët do lidh,
s'do e besoje as ti
me vrap nga deti te shkëmbinjtë do marr,
nga venim të dy 
se malli për ty më mori çdo gaz,
e sma di njeri

B.T.

----------


## Administrator1

*Mos me idealizo!*

Mos me zbukuro e dashur, mos me idealizo
Se nuk jam ashtu
Sikur te guxoja te te veshtroja thelle ne sy,
E di se cfare do te te thoja tani?
Kur tu afrova ne fillim
Desha vetem te lozja..
Tani qe te njoh
Nuk jam i denje per TY!

B.T.

----------


## Administrator1

*Trupi dhe shpirti*

Tani kam filluar ta besoj
kete teori te vjeter
vetem se,
me nje ndryshim te vogel
Ndersa shpirti im rri tek ty
Trupi m' endet ne nje bote tjeter

B.T.

----------


## Administrator1

*Rini e dyte*
I.
Sot arrita moshen tende dikur, nena ime
Te sjell ndermend te vetme, 
veshur ne terrta, mbytur ne mendime 
buzeqeshja jote mbetej pergjysem 
si buka e mengjezit qe ne çante ngrysej. 
Dikush atehere me pat thene: 
jepi leje nenes te martohet
Ajo eshte e re, ti do largohesh, 
e vetmuar do mbetet. E vetme, si jetohet?
Nena ime 40 vjeçe te martohej perseri? 
Humor qe, a si? Me beri per te qeshur. ..
Une qe vehten ne te bardha enderroja
si mund te perfytyroja ne vend' tim 
nenen, qofte edhe me te kaltra veshur?
Ecja rruges si e dambllosur ate mbremje 
s'me ndahej as syri qortues i Henes
Vërtet e ke, 
qe s'do ti thuash gje nenes?
Une "fola" me nenen, 
tek shtronte darken 
si shaka ja vura perpara
Ulu te hash, tha ajo 
dhe fshehu syte nen qepalla
Nena ime s'u martua kurre,
Zgjodhi me mire,
mbi kurriz nje mal dhimbjesh te mbante,
se hallet me nje burre te dyte t'i ndante. 
II.
Thone qe fatet ngjajne apo trashegohen, 
une nuk di ç'te besoj, por erdhi ajo dite 
qe jo nena, po une, 
per te dyten here te martohem.
Dhe ndodhi kaq larg nga vendi im, 
Gezim qe afronte trishtimin
kur nenen time s'e kisha prane 
te me jepte nje fjale bekimi
Vjehrra e ardhshme ngriti koken:
E dashur, sikur gje s'me the?
Une martoj djalin, do bej darkë,
gezim kam. Ti, gezim nuk ke?
Dhe vjehrra -nene, ne tavolinen e pare 
gezohej me mikesha e miq te pamoshe
veshur me lajle e lule, gjysher e gjyshe 
Nga nena ime ..krejt ndryshe.
Im bir 20 plot, shok, vella e djale
doren ma ve ne sup, 
faqesh me fshin nje lot
Ai që i vetmi me pat thënë:
E di o ma qe me do shume, 
por merak mos kij per mua! 
Martohu o ma, martohu!
Une te lumtur te dua! 
Shoket e shoqet vijne rrotull
Te kristaltat gota perplasen n'urime 
Nga zemra m'pikon ne syte e perlotur 
gezim -trishtuara nena ime
III.
Dielli loz me perden e mendafshit 
Mengjezi ka ardhur, une ende fle
Me zgjon telefoni vjerres-meme 
mesazhin tek le :
"Honey, do shkojme per nje sebep neser,
duhet te veshesh nje fustan te ri 
une ngjyre roze do ta blej timin, 
ti, mos e do ngjyre flori?
Ky ze i qeshur me dritheron 
me kthen ne te largetat kujtime 
Me djeg te shkruaj
(sa borxh ja kam!)
per te shtrenjten nenen time

...gishtrinjte me dridhen
c'te shkruaj valle?
Qe nena ime Zakonin kish ruajtur ne zemer,
me shume se dashurine? 
Apo dekoratat e njerzve per ndershmerine? 
Se qendroi "e forte" e nje gjysëm llaf si doli,
e bravo i qofte, se burre te dyte s'mori!?
O Zot, ç'të kujtoj, ç'tu them
Eshte Dhimbje e madhe Nëna
Dua t'u rrefej, por s'u rrefej dot
Kuptomeni.. 
Syte me jane veshur me lot .. 
IV.
Dhe ja tek vini ju, gjenerate e trete
Mbi kete bote te madhe-veshtrim i sinqerte,
Ne bebes ua shoh enderimin 
lereni jashte te fluturoje 
mos ja prisni rrugen me hije trishtimi
Pellumba te bardhe leshoni ne horizont
E rendni pas tyre si pas balonave femijet 
e ne u pengofshi rruges, si femijet ngrihuni prape, 
te biesh e te ngrihesh, nuk eshte mekat
Dhe Ju te duruarat, fisniket vajza 
ju qe gjithshkaje i jepni jete, 
ne gabofshi,
mos i mbytni ne lot qepallat,
mos i ulni syte, degjomeni,
ne dalje te tunelit te erret
ju pret nje RINI e dyte!

B.T.

----------


## Administrator1

*Poetit mos i beso..*

Ne oazin e dashurise 
"ngritur për mua"
më thoje
Në qofte se një ditë 
për dashurinë do shkruaj
vargjet do te jene per ty
per keto duar, per keta sy
vec per zemren qe ke ti!
Sa shumë uje kaloi nën urë
Kroi u shter, u tha
Fushe e verdh'u pervelua 
kallinjte u poqen, 
u mblodhen, u bene duaj
Nje yll shendriti ne qiell 
pastaj u keput e ra, 
po ajo poezi kurrë s'u shkrua
Ne oazin e dashurise 
Ngritur dikur per mua 
njerzit te pane, një tjetre 
tek i peshperisje ato fjale
qe dikur mi pate thene mua! 

B.T.

----------


## Administrator1

*Batica*

"Sa e vrullshme erdhi dashuria, sa shpejt ra."
Deti u fry, u zmadhua
Valet e qeta, u shqetesuan
U bene dallge
perendimi i zjarrte i perfaku 
pastaj Dielli mengadale
u zhyt i teri 
Ne ate batice dashurie.. 
zjarrin per te shuar, 
mallin per te tretur
freskine per tu marre
nese u kish mbetur
Pastaj batica ra, deti u terhoq
Territori i pushtuar, u zbraz, 
u zbulua perseri rere e lagur
Dielli s'qe me aty
Deti u ftoh, u tradhetua
zbathur ne breg
Nje vajze fshinte lotet
pulebardhe e vetmuar..
kerkonte shoket.. 

B.T.

----------


## Administrator1

*Nje sandale e vogel*

Nga ves e mbremjes njomur
ne barin e gjelber
nje sandale e vogel 
Shket, rrukulliset
e buze gjolit bje..
Rastisa une atje, qe te
perkulem, ta ngre..
E njoha.. 
Se kisha harruar as ate
As kembken qe mbante veshur
e bardhe, e vogel, thember-njome
me sandalka femijesh veshur
Me pelqente t'i gudulisja gishtrinjte
ajo mekej ne te qeshur

Nga gjoli te lagur sandalen lart ngre,
Kembezbathur pas kurrizit 
shfaqesh ti atje 
Qetesisht, (O zot sa qetesisht!)
zgjate gishterinjte per ta marre, 
A thua se ishe nje vajze tjeter 
e une ndonje i panjohur i marre

Nga ves e mbremjes njomur
ne barin e gjelber
nje sandale e vogel 
Shket, rrukulliset
e buze gjolit bie
Nga rastisa une atje, qe te
perkulem e ta ngre! 


B.T.

----------


## Administrator1

*Më dhëmb miqësi e humbur*

Me dhemb miqesi e humbur
Me dhemb o shok vertet 
Ta harroj me thua?
Nuk mundem..
Duhet te harroj Ty vete
Sa keq me vjen o shoku im, 
Me dhemb ne shpirt, vertet,
se miq siç ishim,
më s'behemi dot
Te pakten jo ne kete jete
Cili gaboi?
Kjo s'ka me rendesi
fajin te tere mbi vehte e marr,
veç te kthehesha 
edhe nje here tek ti
U nis me aq kujdes 
u latua me aq dashuri 
mbi pellembe te dores
e vume
dhe ishte thjesht miqësi 
Ah, si e humbem miqesine 
Si e humbem
Per te do na marre malli
qe shume e bukur per tu besuar
U be xheloz vete djalli.
Tinëzisht prane nesh kaloi, 
nje pelerine pruri me vehte,
mbi koke te na i hidhte,
te flisnin perçart te dy
rrugen mos dinim nga binte

Oh, sa keq me vjen 
per shoqerine e humbur 
sa keq!
Shume humba une 
por edhe ti ndoshta shume! 
Me dhemb per miqesine e humbur
(Sa shume na merrte malli!) 
Mos! Pikerisht kete mos e thoni
Se do tu ngaterroje
vete Djalli! 


B.T.

----------


## Administrator1

*Mos me thoni "mire se erdhe"*

Mos më thoni "mire se erdhe"
Se nuk po u sjell dashuri
Kengen e braktisjes sjell
Dhe boten te shplare ne gri
Le te trokase shiu i veres
mua më s'do më ngacmoje 
Le te vije Vjeshte e Mios
nje tjeter do te frymezoje
le te bien gjethet 
shumengjyreshe 
mbi asfaltin e zi, 
sixhade Persie 
nuk krijoj më me to..
Luledeleve, 
s' u kepus më petalet
duke pyetur me do, s'me do..
Le t'i afrohet vala bregut 
emrin tend per ta rrembyer
Ai fshire do jete prej kohesh
S'do e kujtoj si gje e vyer..
Ju thashe 
te mos me thoni "mireseerdhe"
Se s'jam më ajo e para,
Por mëshire nga ju nuk dua,
Dhe as te me quani zemër vrara. 


B.T.

----------


## Administrator1

> Urime per poezit Administrator1 ! Poezit qe ke hedhur Ishin verte te mrekullushme por kjo qe citove me peqeu me shume . 
> 
> Te uroj  te na sjellesh krijime te reja .
> 
> Tirana


Poezitë janë vërtet të bukura dhe me stil që prekin çdo njeri.
Ato janë të poetes me pseudonimin BLERTA TIRANA.
Poetja është Albana Mëlyshi Lifschin.
Kam akoma të tjera e do ti postoj .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

urime  BT-se ose Albanes Melyshi.. !

te gjitha ishin te bukura bile fantastike..

----------

